# Connected Monitor to my Macbook and now it wont work with my PC



## hodgearhip (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi,

I am a new owner of a Macbook Pro. After playing about with it after purchase I decided to connect my PC monitor (Samsung Syncmaster 920n) to it. I had to use that adapter for the screen that comes with the macbook.

Everything worked well, however after playing about with it i reconnected it to my screen and does not work. If I put on the power button it goes straight into stand by and when i boot up the pc it doesnt seem to get any signal from it.

when i reconnected it to the macook it worked once again.

another interesting thing is that i have a windows partition on my mac and it doesnt work with that either.

any ideas anyone?

thank you


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you install the Windows driver for the monitor on the PC or Windows partition on the Macbook? Also, have you followed the info on this page?


----------



## hodgearhip (Mar 4, 2008)

I've been using the monitor with the PC long before i connected it to the mac. I never needed a driver.

Also how could i install the driver without a monitor?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

the best thing is to try another monitor. have you made sure that the vga cable is connected to the correct port on the computer, and the connectors are 100% all the way in. now turn the monitor on, then turn the computer on. the help site said to hit the spacebar to wake the monitor if it goes to stand by right after you turn the computer on. Also, is the monitor set up correctly in it's own menus? the site said something about setting the correct monitor frequency.


----------



## kamenfrell (Mar 17, 2008)

On my samsung, my Mac connects thru the Digital port and the PC connects thru the Analog port. The monitor I have is TERRIBLE about auto-detecting stuff and I often have to press the button to switch between digital signal and analog signal. Might give that a try. Also, there is often an "auto" button that the monitor can auto-detect what the computer needs to work. The macbook might be using a resolution your PC does not handle and the monitor might not be making the right switch between the 2.


----------

